# Twisted ovary after RT



## Bubbles80 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there

I had an ET on 29th July, 2 embryos implanted, following icsi treatment (the problem lies with my husband having low movement sperm, I previous to treatment had no problems) This is our 3rd cycle, previous 2 failed (one was frozen ET).  On 7th Aug I was admitted to a&e with terrible pain, turned out I had a twisted right ovary and contorted tubes, it was twisted 360deg, and had surgery to fix was able to do through laproscopy  (through bellybutton & 2other incisions), had a cyst removed and also drained fluid in ovary (swollen folicles) .  the ovary was very swollen, after surgery I got an infection in my belly button wound, and had suspected clot in right lung, but after investigation was deemed to be pain from anaesthetic and all was clear.  I was in for 3nights, I am stilling testing pregnant, and have scan in 2weeks time.  I had some spotting prior to pain & surgery - both brownish and very red, with one tiny clot, not everyday, but occassionally.  No bleeding since surgery.  I am not sure if both embryos have stayed, and if the pregnancy is viable, ie I am very worried that there will be side effects from surgery and medication, but all doctors advised that nothing that was given to me would effect the pregnacy.  I have been give 8weeks in total off work, whcih will be assessed again in Oct, I am still sore, occassionally getting cramps, and have very tender breasts, but apart from that I am ok.  We are to go on hols to Spain on 1st oct (2.5hr flight) its for 18 days of rest, which was booked prior to this treatment starting.  The Dr will not advise whether safe to go until after scan, but I am very anxious and I am letting my husband down if we cannot go on hols, as this is first hol in over a year, and he is really looking forward to it.  Have you any advise on my situation.?

Thanks, worried patient


----------



## Bubbles80 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am sorry, the holiday is booked for 1st Sept (1.5wks away!)


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid your holiday insurance would probably be invalid if your Dr has not given you the ok. Could they bring the scan forward at all? If not, ask your Dr for a letter saying that you are not medically fit to travel, and you may only lose your deposit. You may have to rearrange your holiday, but after all you've been through, its not worth risking something happening mid flight,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

